# How can I deinstall KDE4 with pkg?



## cabriofahrer (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought I could do this with `pkg delete -R kde-4.8.4`, but it only deinstalled the package kde-4.8.4. A `pkg autoremove` afterwards wouldn't do anything either.
Formerly, with the old packaging system this would work with a `pkg_deinstall -rR <packagename>`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2013)

You can try to delete everything that depends on QT4. Although that may delete a little more than just KDE.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, what did work in the end was `pkg delete -Rx kde`. And a `pkg autoremove` removed another 138 MB of stuff. But thanks anyway.


----------

